# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du aktuell? (Januar 2009)



## PCGH_Raff (12. Januar 2009)

Die Neujahrsumfrage!

Der alte Poll: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...et-sich-auf-deiner-aktuellen-grafikkarte.html

[x] GeForce GTX 280

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[x] 8800 Ultra
[x] GTX 280

cYa


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[x] 4850
Der absolute Preis/Leistung König!!


----------



## eMMelol (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[x] 9800gx2 ist nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Superbuddy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

HD4870 mit 512 MB


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

GTX 280, bin sehr zufrieden damit 

mfg


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

HD 4850, super  teil


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[X]HD 4870/1GB sehr zufrieden!


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[X] GTX260 eine richtig geile Karte!


----------



## freakgothictrance (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

8800 gt..tjaja.das waren noch zeiten....ich warte sehnsüchtig auf geld..für ne hd 4870 1 gig..


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

Keine von denen -.-
Bei mir ist ein G80 drauf.

MfG


----------



## M. Polle (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

@El-Hanfo: Deine 8800GTS 640MB ist doch aufgeführt

[x]8800GT 512MB knapp ein Jahr alt und wird wohl nicht in naher Zukunft ausgetauscht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[x] 8800 GT

und das bleibt noch ne weile so

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Ecki1986 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[X] 9600 GT
günstig im Internet im Doppelpack erstanden


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*



M. Polle schrieb:


> @El-Hanfo: Deine 8800GTS 640MB ist doch aufgeführt
> 
> [x]8800GT 512MB knapp ein Jahr alt und wird wohl nicht in naher Zukunft ausgetauscht



Dann müsste aber die Frage anders gestellt sein.^^

MfG


----------



## BoToX (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

2x GTX 260 ... im SLI natürlich !


----------



## INU.ID (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

[x] RV770 + GT200b/GT206

Mal wieder eine Umfrage bei der die Frage nicht zu den Antwortmöglichkeiten paßt. *mecker*

Der Verantwortliche möge bitte sofort 50 Liegestütze machen. SOFORT!!!


----------



## schub97 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

ich hab ne 9300GE mit den treibern siehts nicht so berauschend aus.


----------



## fuzz3l (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*

Bei mir ist es eine BFG GTX 280 mit einem schönen Thermalright HR-03 GTX drauf...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> [x] RV770 + GT200b/GT206
> 
> Mal wieder eine Umfrage bei der die Frage nicht zu den Antwortmöglichkeiten paßt. *mecker*
> 
> Der Verantwortliche möge bitte sofort 50 Liegestütze machen. SOFORT!!!



Jetzt, wo du's sagst (war Copy-Paste *rausred*) ...  
Für Liegestütze habe ich erst zuhause wieder Zeit, bis dahin habe ich das Teil einfach umbenannt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Scotty1993 (12. Januar 2009)

[x] GTX 280 ... meiner meinung nach die beste single gpu nach der neuen gtx 285^^
_______________
*Mein PC*
- CPU: Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3,33 GHZ
- GPU: XFX GeForce GTX 280 @ XXX
- Ram: 2x2 GB OCZ Titanium DDR-2 800
- MoBo: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Januar 2009)

Setze immer auf die schnellste Single GPU-Karte solange Mikroruckler bei Multi-GPU vorhadne sind, deswegen
[X] GTX 280

(im August als ich den neuen PC gekauft habe gabs die GTX 285 noch nicht  )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Januar 2009)

> Bei mir ist ein G80 drauf.


GTS-320, GTS-640, GTX oder Ultra? Sind alle oben drin 

cYa


----------



## Nachtchatter (12. Januar 2009)

[X] Geforce 8800 GTS-512 (G92)

Für meine Ansprüche immer noch absolut ausreichend


----------



## AMD3500 (12. Januar 2009)

Videorekorder 9250 SE
Hauptrechner 4870 512er


----------



## Zsinj (12. Januar 2009)

[x] Radeon HD 4870/512

PS: Wer durfte sich dafür eigentlich die Finger wund schreiben?


----------



## schub97 (12. Januar 2009)

wascheinlch pcgh raff von dem ist ja das thema


----------



## VirusSXR (12. Januar 2009)

[x] nVidia GTX 295 Quad-SLI

Seit heute


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Januar 2009)

Immer noch eine 9600GT in Verbindung mit einen 15" TFT Augenkrebs 
Bei GTA4 kommt die GT leider an ihre Grenzen  muss mich wohl oder übel nach etwas neuen umgucken 

MFG


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2009)

285GTX  seit heute


----------



## r3fleCt (12. Januar 2009)

[x] HD 4870 X2 von Sapphire seit: keine ahnung


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Januar 2009)

1950pro ftw


----------



## utacat (12. Januar 2009)

Habe die Radeon HD 4850 512 Mb von His. Bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## markyhh (12. Januar 2009)

bis die 4870 matrix erscheint muss ich noch bei meiner 2900pro bleiben...der optik wegen


----------



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2009)

X1650pro AGP (DDR3)256mb


----------



## HeNrY (12. Januar 2009)

[x] Radeon HD 2900 XT/Pro


----------



## aXwin (12. Januar 2009)

[X]Zotac GTX260² 55Nm
Im Zweitrechner einer HD3870 Von Sapphire


----------



## potzblitz (12. Januar 2009)

[x] HD 4870/1024 voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

[x] 4870 512MB


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2009)

GTX280...Die beste Single GPU Karte und ich habe 2 davon


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Januar 2009)

noch eine HD4870, wird aber schnellst möglich gegen eine GTX 285 ersetzt sobald ich an ein model von XFX oder zotac komme


----------



## txt.file (13. Januar 2009)

AMD Radeon HD 2600 irgendwas

Und eine GeForce 8600 GS, was ein Sch***-Ding ist, aber immerhin kanns crunchen. GPUGRID hat zwar zu kurze deadlines, aber SETI@home funzt gut.


----------



## kmf (13. Januar 2009)

[X] XFX 9800GTX+ / 8800GT als PhysX
[X] Zotac GTX260-216 AMP² / 8800GTX als PhysX

Gevotet für die 9800er, weil ich an dem Rechner am häufigsten sitze.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Januar 2009)

Hmm... ne 8600GT


----------



## locojens (13. Januar 2009)

GTX 260 und eine 8800 GTX jeweils von ASUS habe ich da.


----------



## Arrow1982 (13. Januar 2009)

[x] 1900 GT. 

Hoffentlich kommt bald die Ablösung, bestellt habe ich schon. Auf dem neuen Schirm mit 1920x1200 wird das langsam aber sicher zur qual mit der GraKa.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Januar 2009)

[x] 9800 GT 512 MiBi Ram

Reicht für mich und habe ich günstig geschossen


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2009)

X1950 XTX Crossfire. 
Haufenweise Leistung - wenn sowas noch aktuell wäre...
und hat warscheinlich eh keiner (mehr).


----------



## Thosch (13. Januar 2009)

Meine 68-er reicht im Mom noch für die allg. Aufgaben, im Spiele-PC wirds die 4870, nur zusammen bauen muss den einer mit Zeit noch ...


----------



## user1900 (13. Januar 2009)

einmal die Nvidia Gtx 285 und die nvidia gf 9800gtx+


----------



## Mullemaus (13. Januar 2009)

Gainward 4870 X2 Goes to Hell, naja megamäßig Probleme mit den Treiber


----------



## dok81 (13. Januar 2009)

8800GT reicht noch für alle Spiele, möchte aber auf ATI 4870 umrüsten


----------



## Gamiac (13. Januar 2009)

Asus GF 8800 Ultra + AC Accelero Extreme 8800 OC core clock 684 , shader clock 1782 , v-ram 1188 100 % laststabil , leise und cool . Langt mir auf jeden fall bis direkt X 11 und ist besser als jede 9800 egal was hier gedruckt wird .


----------



## Gamiac (13. Januar 2009)

Warum fehlt eigentlich die 9800 GX2 und die GT7950X2 ?


----------



## winpoet88 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze 2 XFX 8800GTX XXX im SLI Verbund und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit


MfG Winpoet


----------



## max310kc (14. Januar 2009)

[x] X1950 XTX 
immer noch hochzufrieden


----------



## Slipknot79 (14. Januar 2009)

_Geforce GTX 285/280_


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2009)

max310kc schrieb:


> [x] X1950 XTX
> immer noch hochzufrieden


 
Willkommen im Club! Hätte echt gedacht, die hätte hier jeder schon eingetauscht. Bin aber trotzdem der einzige, der die Karte zweimal im Rechner hat und damit mal zufrieden war (Scheiß schlampige Programmierung!!!).


----------



## heartcell (14. Januar 2009)

[x] Geforce 8600 GTS von Club 3D  (besser als garnix^^)


----------



## steinschock (14. Januar 2009)

Gtx 280 

Guter idle verbrauch und skaliert gut mit OC @ Wakü.


----------



## JackBlack89 (14. Januar 2009)

GTX 295, macht spass das Dingen.


----------



## Player007 (14. Januar 2009)

Eine vom S1 gekühlte HD4850 
Schnell und günstig

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (14. Januar 2009)

7500 LE ... 

Reicht mit OC gerade mal für Diablo II.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exoRR (14. Januar 2009)

Momentan ATI X1600 128MB 
Wird bald ne nVidia.


----------



## Genim2008 (14. Januar 2009)

[x]HD4870 /512MB  allerdings 2 davon


----------



## Scorp (14. Januar 2009)

[X]Geforce 8800 GTS-512 (G92):Leistung pur, finde ich, und auf meinem 17 Zöller @ 1280x1024 mit maximal 4xFSAA mehr als ausreichend, in nem Jahr oder so gibts ne neue...wenn ich genug Geld übrig habe.


----------



## MrKnaller (14. Januar 2009)

2x HD4870X2....bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2009)

[x]Radeon HD 2900 XT

Das Wasser-Kühlerdebakel bei der 4870 1gb, sowie bis jetzt ausreichende Leistung halten mich noch von einem Upgrade fern.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (15. Januar 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9f1n-1.jpg


----------



## Puffer (15. Januar 2009)

HD 4870 / 512 MB im Desktop
8600 GT im Läppi


----------



## sega1 (15. Januar 2009)

Eine HD 4870 X2, läuft Super und absolut problemlos. Warte auf die HD 5870...


----------



## Lucky-7 (15. Januar 2009)

MSI 8800GTX OC, leistet seit eineinhalb Jahren gute Dienste.
Wird erst getauscht wenns ne leistbare DX11 Karte gibt.


----------



## darkviruz (15. Januar 2009)

bis jetzt nur onboard-grafik

aber wird sich ja gottseidank bald ändern -> neuer pc *freu*


----------



## bleedingme (15. Januar 2009)

Sapphire 4870 512 MB, Referenzdesign.
Mir kommt frühestens wieder mit der neuen GK-Generation was Neues in den Rechner.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Januar 2009)

die einzig wahre ATI die (x) 4870 1024 welche sonst und warum will Raff das ständig wissen?..Marketing-Analyse?


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (15. Januar 2009)

8800 GTS 512 (G92) Mein Baby ^^ 

Leistungstechnisch noch ziemlich aktuell. Zwischen 9800 GT und 9800 GTX. 

Schon komisch. Wer damals bei den ersten dabei war, die eine 8800 GTX gekauft haben, die haben heute immernoch eine Gaming Karte. Die 8800er waren ihrer Zeit einfach weit vorraus.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

[x] _Geforce GTX 285/280

ganz aktuell ist es noch nicht, aber die GTX 285 ist heute bestellt worden 


_


----------



## Jason197666 (15. Januar 2009)

siehe Signatur^^


----------



## grubsnek (15. Januar 2009)

Seit Anfang November 2007: 8800GT


----------



## darkniz (15. Januar 2009)

GeForce 9600GT mit 1024 MB


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Januar 2009)

[x] 8800 GTX

Läuft seit Jänner 08 im Dienste meines Pc`s *g* und aktuell gibt es für mich auch keine Gründe dies zu ändern


----------



## mille25 (15. Januar 2009)

_[x] Geforce 8800 GTS-640 (G80)_


----------



## Anbei (16. Januar 2009)

Asus HD4850 1GB
In meinem anderen PC steckt noch eine ATI9600SE


----------



## der_flamur (16. Januar 2009)

[X] 9800GT

also nur ein anderen prozessor und die graka kann ich noch auf jeden fall 1 jahr drin lassen


----------



## kuer (16. Januar 2009)

Haubt Rechner 4870 . Zweit Rechner 4850 . Test Rechner Win7 3870
Im Schrank 8800GTS640 und zwei 7800GT


----------



## ted88 (16. Januar 2009)

[X] X1900XT

Also die X1900XT rockt doch alles weg, ich weiß nicht wieso manche jedes halbe Jahr die Graka oder so aufrüsten, wenn ich mal so überlege wie alt meine X1900XT (welche ich "relativ" spät und billig gekauft habe) ist, die kann noch wunderbar nen 22 Zoller befeuern, selbst Crysis/Far Cry 2 ist auf 1680x1050 mit high settings no problemo. 
Gut gekühlt von nem Zalman VF900Cu hält die auch noch schön lange durch da sie anständig kühlt bleibt und nebenbei flüsterleise ist. Ich denke ich schaffs definitiv noch bis DX11 durchzuhalten, vllt auch DX 12^^.

Mfg ted88


----------



## Athlon1000TB (17. Januar 2009)

[x] HD4870 1024MB


----------



## XXTREME (17. Januar 2009)

[x] HD4870 1024MB siehe Sig.
[x] HD4850 512MB Zweit-PC
[x] HD4830 512MB Dritt-PC (PC wird jetzt verkauft)
[x] HD2600 256MB (AGP) im Sempron 2600+ Sockel-A System


----------



## MR_Metall (17. Januar 2009)

9700M GT (notebook halt)
6600GT (alter rechner)


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

[X] GTX 260 Xfx


----------



## Otep (18. Januar 2009)

[X] XFX GTX 260 XXX

reciht voll aus...


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (18. Januar 2009)

ted88 schrieb:


> [X] X1900XT
> 
> Also die X1900XT rockt doch alles weg, ich weiß nicht wieso manche jedes halbe Jahr die Graka oder so aufrüsten, wenn ich mal so überlege wie alt meine X1900XT (welche ich "relativ" spät und billig gekauft habe) ist, die kann noch wunderbar nen 22 Zoller befeuern, selbst Crysis/Far Cry 2 ist auf 1680x1050 mit high settings no problemo.
> Gut gekühlt von nem Zalman VF900Cu hält die auch noch schön lange durch da sie anständig kühlt bleibt und nebenbei flüsterleise ist. Ich denke ich schaffs definitiv noch bis DX11 durchzuhalten, vllt auch DX 12^^.
> ...


Klar hast du was geraucht????
oder meinst du mit no problemo dass Crysis und Far Cry 2 in Diashow ablaufen!


----------



## computertod (18. Januar 2009)

ich hab ne alte geforce 7300GT  übertaktet ist die auch schon  irgendwann hol ich mir ne GTX260


----------



## chris070 (18. Januar 2009)

2x HD3870


----------



## ted88 (18. Januar 2009)

I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Klar hast du was geraucht????
> oder meinst du mit no problemo dass Crysis und Far Cry 2 in Diashow ablaufen!



Hey du O.C. Profi, 

ohne dich jetzt irgendwie angreifen zu wollen, aber was soll denn das bitte?
Mein PC siehst du inner Signatur.
Meine Aussage war nicht irgendwie bei den Haaren herbeigezogen, das ist einfach so. Ich habe weder meinen Prozessor noch meine Grafikkarte leistungstechnisch modifiziert, sprich keine Übertaktung.
Und die beiden genannten Spiele laufen nicht als Diashow, sondern für mich persönlich flüssig, also mindestens 25-30 fps (ich bin jetzt kein Fanatiker der 50+ fps für ein Shooter brauch).
Mit high settings meinte ich halt high settings, nicht very high oder ultra extreme DX10 settings (X1900XT hat kein DX10). 
Außerdem verzichte ich auf AA+ AF und so etwas , sowas benötige ich nicht da die neuen Spiele so detailliert sind und ich eh auf ner relativ hohen Auflösung zocke, da das eh nicht viel bringt, dafür mag nebenbei die Graka wirklich zu langsam sein, aber für normales high setting wie Shader, Texturen und Rest auf Hoch reicht die Karte noch!!!

Nächstes Mal fragst du lieber etwas höflicher nach was ich genau damit meinte, vielleicht habe ich auch ein falsches Verständnis in Bezug auf high setting, aber egal, man muss deswegen nicht gleich angreiflich werden...... 
PS: ich bin Nichtraucher^^

Mfg ted88


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Januar 2009)

[x] HD 4850 Sonic von Palit (685/1000), bin hochzufrieden, die Lautstärke ist ein Traum


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2009)

siehe Signatur,
9700M GT (Notebook)


----------



## herrtim82 (18. Januar 2009)

GTX 260 - 216 die SSC Variante von EVGA. Als Ersatz hab ich noch eine 8800 Ultra hier rumliegen 
Was ich sonst noch so verbaut hab, sieht man in meinem Sysprofile...


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2009)

die 4850, noch nicht im Crossfire, aber in nen Monat bestell ich die zweite karte


----------



## pain_suckz (18. Januar 2009)

im moment noch ne 8800 gtx(xfx),denke aber ,ich steig um auf ne gtx 260.


----------



## Azzzu (18. Januar 2009)

[X]HD 4870/1GB sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Rico-3000 (18. Januar 2009)

[X] 9800GTX+ von Sparkle


----------



## niki96 (18. Januar 2009)

[x] gtx260


----------



## CCJosh (18. Januar 2009)

[x]Anderes/Älteres Modell
ta meine Radeon 9250 wird aber baldt ausgetauscht


----------



## MG42 (18. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich habe den ganzen Thread durchgeguckt und festgestellt, dass ich die unter der stärksten  Aufrüstphobie leide!
20 Zöller mit 1680*1050 aber das worauf ich besonders stolz bin (mehr oder weniger)
ist meine 
GeForce MX440 mit 64 MiB Speicher!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubberduck128 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die *2x MSI Geforce 8800 GTS-640 (G80)* im Sli-Modus laufen und Stecke damit jede 295er in den Sack!!!
Nee, ist ein Scherz, aber viel fehlt nicht. lol


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Januar 2009)

[x] Geforce 8800 GTX/Ultra

88GTX FTW!


----------



## Funkill (19. Januar 2009)

[X] 4870 1GB von Palit und bin übelst zufrieden ^^d


----------



## CojaboBerlin (19. Januar 2009)

[x] Radeon X1800 XT 

Meine Karte ist schon älter, aber für die Spiele die ich zurzeit zocke reicht die noch. Neue Titel spiele ich auf der XBox360. Mein nächster Aufrüstplan steht für 2010/2011 fest, weil dann die neue K11 Architektur von AMD rauskommt, zudem gibt es dann schon Direct X11 Karten und ein ausgereiftes Windows 7.


----------



## das_otto (19. Januar 2009)

[x] HD 4870/512mb

Ich find die cool


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2009)

Eine HD4850 (512 Mb) verrichtet noch ganz tapfer und vor allem schier lautlos ihren Dienst. Ich bin sehr glücklich damit.


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Januar 2009)

Eine HD4850 von MSI. Eigentlich geil das Teil, und schön leise. Aber ich hab leider keinen guten Chip... die läuft nur bis 650mhz stabil.


----------



## welloman (19. Januar 2009)

Gainward HD 4850 GS

Einfach nur ein geiles Teil


----------



## laurup88 (19. Januar 2009)

Meine 8800GTS (640MB) verrichtet immer noch tapfer ihren Dienst, schaft noch alles darzustellen was ich will (da ich in letzter Zeit sowieso kaum neue Spiele zocke) und lässt sich im Notfall recht ordentlich übertakten.

Da außerdem z.Z. sowieso kein Geld dafür übrig ist, denk ich frühestens bei der nächsten Graka Generation über eine Neuanschaffung nach (also ATI 5xxx, und Nvidia 3xx insofern sie denn so heißen).


----------



## spw (19. Januar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Eine HD4850 von MSI. Eigentlich geil das Teil, und schön leise. Aber ich hab leider keinen guten Chip... die läuft nur bis 650mhz stabil.


 
2x his hd4830 iceq4 stabil bei 720mhz chip und 1000mhz speicher,leise und kühl(rma tausch gegen 2 defekte his 3870 iceq3 turbo LOL)...
manchmal sogar schneller als ne gtx280,

21200 3dmark 06 bei 4.725 ghz ,12500 vantage


----------



## Jerlin (20. Januar 2009)

[x] HD 4850 iceq4
 schön leise und kühl ^^


----------



## fosi1978 (20. Januar 2009)

HD 3200 Onboard (780G)


----------



## rehacomp (20. Januar 2009)

[X] 3780
[X] 3850
[X] X1900GT
[X] 9600GT u. 9600m GT


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Januar 2009)

Zurzeit im Einsatz (wechselnd, mehrere PCs, Notebook, Freundin-PC):

• GTX 280 Amp
• HD2900 XT 1G GDDR4
• HD4650 Sonic GDDR3(!)
• X1300 AIW
• GMA900
• GMA500


----------



## Riplex (20. Januar 2009)

MSI GTX 280 OC Edition und davon 2 Stück


----------



## jackennils (20. Januar 2009)

[x] GTX295
[x] 9600GT (PhysX)


----------



## alkirk (20. Januar 2009)

[X]9600 GT

Mehr gibt der Geldbeutel im Moment nicht her

Nu hat er doch eine 9800 GTX+ hergegeben


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Januar 2009)

8800 Gt 

bin noch zufrieden mit der GT ,spiele laufen auch noch auf high end .
zur zeit wird auch keine Grafikarte gekauft.

Die fantasie preise bezahle ich nicht .

Wird in China gebaut und dafür bekommen die leute vieleicht 20 euro monatsgehalt .sehe ich nicht ein .
Aufwand +Kosten+Transport ´vieleicht nicht mehr als die Hälfte Verkaufspreis .

Und von Sony kaufe ich überhaupt nichts mehr .die können mich .

Wenn Sony glaubt wegen zb eines Spiel (Killzone 2 ) (Securom)neue Kopierschutz .das ich dafür ne playsdation 3 kaufe dann können  die lange warten .
Ausserdem sollte man sich auch auf sowas nicht gefallen lassen .
Schließlich sind wir die Kunden .
Einfach mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt .
Wenn jeder nichts von Sony kaufen würde dann will ich mal sehen wie die reagieren .


----------



## Willforce (20. Januar 2009)

XFX GTX206 (OC)
Klasse Teil! Lässt sich hervoragend übertakten.


----------



## Bang0o (20. Januar 2009)

meine ist nicht im poll dabei 
8800gts 320mb
ich war mal so frei und hab die 640er genommen (höhö)

MfG


----------



## Potman (20. Januar 2009)

[x] 8800 Ultra 
und ne 8600 GTS aber die werde ich bald mal austauschen.


----------



## Nuddl007 (21. Januar 2009)

2 x Gainward 4870 1024   CF......absolut zufrieden..


----------



## Psychodelity (21. Januar 2009)

bei mir werkelt noch die
[x] Radeon HD 3870 512Mb 810/1150Mhz

kann mich nicht beklagen.spiel auf 1680x1050 und es geht soweit alles gut.vielleicht mal schatten abschalten xD


----------



## Ballangel (21. Januar 2009)

na ne 8800Ultra und schön mit wasser gekühlt....


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Januar 2009)

ted88 schrieb:


> Hey du O.C. Profi,
> 
> ohne dich jetzt irgendwie angreifen zu wollen, aber was soll denn das bitte?
> Mein PC siehst du inner Signatur.
> ...



High ist nunmal High. Ich bezweifele, dass du im Optionsmenü bei Crysis High eingestellt hast. Vor allem auf deinem 22 Zöller!


----------



## Nikolaus117 (21. Januar 2009)

NOCH !   x1950 XTX

reicht bis jetzt für fast alles hab se auf 769/1143 gequält

crysis geht sogar auf 1920x1200 noch auf mittel sehr gut
far cry etc gehen alle noch auf high solange man kein AA benutzt aber Af sollte schon drin sein!

die nächste graka die ich kaufe wird ne HD5870 oder ne 360 GTX


----------



## Nobbis (22. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze mehere Grafikkarten .... kann aber nur für eine stimmen


----------



## Ballermfrau (22. Januar 2009)

gtx295 vor ner woche bestellt so muss ich mich für die 8800gtx anstellen...


----------



## Zocky123 (22. Januar 2009)

Ich nutzt noch ne Alte Vergammelte 8600 GT mit 512mb wird ich aber verkaufen da bald meine 8800 GTS G92 ankommt


----------



## Robby (22. Januar 2009)

Die 8800 gt muss es noch ne kleine weile machen...mal sehen was das neue Jahr so bringt...


----------



## Mindfuck (22. Januar 2009)

GTX 285 seit freitag letzte woche


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2009)

Im hauptrecher HD3870/512 und im zweitrechenr ne 8800GT/256


----------



## alucian (22. Januar 2009)

bin mit meiner 9800gt voll zufrieden will (noch)net mehr und brauchs auch net


----------



## darkviruz (23. Januar 2009)

seit gestern ne' GTX 260 (216 Shader)


----------



## chromas (23. Januar 2009)

[x] 8800Gts (G92) und das 2x im SLI Verbund
cya


----------



## J3ss3Blu3 (23. Januar 2009)

Ebenfalls 2x xfx 8800gts g92 512mb xxx Alphadog im sli verbund.


----------



## iMaGE (23. Januar 2009)

6600gt mit 256mb Speicher^^. Damit läuft sogar noch fallout 3 auf mittel-high ganz gut. Mehr brauch ich zZ auch nicht.


----------



## Speedi (23. Januar 2009)

Hauptrechner:

[x] Zotac GTX 280 @ AMP!


Zweitrechner:

[x] NO-NAME 8600 GT


----------



## KFP (23. Januar 2009)

Noch ne XFX 8800GTX wird aber in den nächsten wochen gegen ne GTX285 oder 295 getauscht, da die karte demnächst in den rechner meines bruders wandert, er hat halt nur ne 3870


----------



## Cyberfreak (23. Januar 2009)

Hab die HD4870 mit 512 MB : D. Ist eigentlich eine top Grafikkarte, aber bei manchen Spielen macht sie echt Probleme, wie zum Beispiel bei Unreal Tournament 3 oder Stranglehold.


----------



## ashura hades (23. Januar 2009)

Da fehlt ein wichtiges Modell: die Geforce 7950 GX2! Bin sicher das da noch der ein oder andere eine sein eigen nennt...


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Januar 2009)

Ne Powercolor 4850 PCS mit dem Zerotherm GPU Kühler

für 140 € kann man nichts falsch machen max.47°C


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. Januar 2009)

Hauptrechner: Zotac GTX280, schnell und leise, mit 290 Euro auch ein Top P/L-Verhältnis!

Zweitrechner: Zotac 8800GT Amp!, immer noch eine Wahnsinns-Karte und hübsch dazu!


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Januar 2009)

da meine TNT2 64 heute abgeraucht ist. nutze ich meine Radeon 9600 Pro in meinen 2t rechner,welche ich geschenkt bekommen habe und ich muss sagen eine der besten Karten die ich jemals hatte.In  meinen standard Rechner werkelt gerade eine HD 3300,die aber leider die schlechtere Bildqualität und Leistung hat,als meine 9600 Pro,sonst standardmäßig eine HD 4670


----------



## narrabeen (25. Januar 2009)

8800 GTS 512 von ASUS. Für mich immer noch ein Top Teil!


----------



## LionelHudz (25. Januar 2009)

Seit Donnerstag ne Asus GTX 285  nachdem ich meine GTX 280 zu einem unwiederstehlichen Angebot verkaufen musste und Quasi +/- Null für die neue bezahlt habe .


----------



## lukas1512 (25. Januar 2009)

seit über 1jahr jetzt schon die g92 8800gts, ich bin immer noch zufrieden damit. alles was ich zocke läuft in mehr oder weniger höchsten details mit meist 4x AA auf 1400x1050 komplett flüssig.

mfg


----------



## Cornholio (25. Januar 2009)

[X] Geforce GTX 280

Bin natürlich hoch zufrieden damit


----------



## Coffy (25. Januar 2009)

[x] 8800Gts G92 und das 2mal.


----------



## Sok4R (25. Januar 2009)

8800GT von Gainward - muss noch ne Weile halten


----------



## kry0 (25. Januar 2009)

[x] Geforce 8800 GTX/Ultra

Ultra FTW!


----------



## max310kc (25. Januar 2009)

> Zitat von ted88 Beitrag anzeigen
> Hey du O.C. Profi,
> 
> ohne dich jetzt irgendwie angreifen zu wollen, aber was soll denn das bitte?
> ...



also ich kann des mit meiner 1950er bestätigen, ich kann auch noch alles auf high spielen (20zöller).
wer weis vielleicht sind meine augen zu langsam um die ruckler zu sehn aber für mich läufts flüssig


----------



## davidenine (25. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze wie die meisten hier auch eine 8800/9800 GT.Werde die aber bald in Rente schicken.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

1.PC Intel Core2 Duo E8500 3.16GHz - O.C. 3.8 GHz
*
[x] 2x Zotac nvidiaGTX 280 SLi*  602 MHz - O.C. 640 MHz + à 1024 Mb

------------------------------------------------------

2.PC Intel HT 3.4 GHz
*
[x] **Gainward **nvidia 7800 GS* *GLH*


werde ab 2010 auf ne DX11 Graka umsteigen^^
Grüße!


----------



## XstarTT (26. Januar 2009)

8800 GT ... reicht momentan noch vollkommen aus, auch wenn nich alles in höchsten details spielbar ist, aber aufgestockt wird erst mit DX11 =D


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Januar 2009)

Eine gtx260 von Gainward (700/1400/1200) zwar noch die alte Vision mit 192 Shadar oder so...
Aber ich bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## stoepsel (27. Januar 2009)

Zocky123 schrieb:


> Ich nutzt noch ne Alte Vergammelte 8600 GT mit 512mb wird ich aber verkaufen da bald meine 8800 GTS G92 ankommt




Hi Bruder! 
Ich würde Dir eher ne 9800 gtx+ empfehlen,wenn die preislich in deinem Rahmen liegt....die Gts kannste ja wieder verkaufen oder als Physik-Beschleuniger nehmen!


----------



## MKfeatGuitar (27. Januar 2009)

bin mit meiner Sapphire HD4870/1.024 voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## Alizone (27. Januar 2009)

Oha na dann bin ich mit meiner fast 3 Jahre alten Graka gar nicht so alleine ^^

Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro Extreme mit 512MB DDR3 Ram und 256Bit

Jaja die Hardwareentwicklung schreitet erbarmungslos voran...


----------



## widder0815 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich leg mir spätestens im Frühling ne 260v2 zu weiss nur noch nicht von welchem Anbieter.



ted88 schrieb:


> [X] X1900XT
> 
> Also die X1900XT rockt doch alles weg, ich weiß nicht wieso manche jedes halbe Jahr die Graka oder so aufrüsten, wenn ich mal so überlege wie alt meine X1900XT (welche ich "relativ" spät und billig gekauft habe) ist, die kann noch wunderbar nen 22 Zoller befeuern, selbst Crysis/Far Cry 2 ist auf 1680x1050 mit high settings no problemo.
> Gut gekühlt von nem Zalman VF900Cu hält die auch noch schön lange durch da sie anständig kühlt bleibt und nebenbei flüsterleise ist. Ich denke ich schaffs definitiv noch bis DX11 durchzuhalten, vllt auch DX 12^^.
> ...


Wie ??? Crysis in high FarCry2 auch ???Sorry aber du meinst bestimmt FarCry1 von Crysis ehm ich meine Crytek (wenn mann in der Grafikoption auf niedrig klikt dann ist das niedrig mittel ist dann mittel hoch ist hoch und maximum ist maximum )



iMaGE schrieb:


> 6600gt mit 256mb Speicher^^. Damit läuft sogar noch fallout 3 auf mittel-high ganz gut. Mehr brauch ich zZ auch nicht.


HaHaHa sorry, aber du bist ja noch besser als ted88 .Ich konnte mit der 6600gt 2005 FarCry1 gerade mal auf mittelHigh zocken (das heißt über 30fps darunter ist es nur eine schnellere zeitlupe),der 3dmark06 lief inner  Diashow der 3dmark05 gerade mal mit 15fps(wenn überhaubt) . Und jetzt kann ich fallout3 mit meinen system auf veryhigh zocken(aber auch gerade so bei 40-50fps) .Dazu kann ich nur sagen "Niiiiiimals"mit ner 66ergt die nur 3-8 pixelshader hat.

_Olstyle Edit:
Dafür schaffen die beiden es nicht gleich drei Posts hintereinander zu setzen  ._


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Januar 2009)

x1900XT is auch schon relativ schnell,ich kann mit einer x1250 IGp immerhin noch mit bis zu 10 FPS bei Crysis in middle zocken,bei low wird das auch nicht wesentlich mehr,aber da die x1900XT dann doch um einiges schneller ist halte ich es schon für denkbar das man damit Crysis auf high ohne AA mit 20 FPS zocken kann

Das mit der 6600 GT halte ich aber wirklich für unrealistisch,niedrig ist schon möglich,aber höher wirds eng,mit meiner 6200,die zwar deutlich langsamer als eine 6600 GT ist konnte ich nicht einmal Battlefield 2 auf niedrigsten settings zocken,das kann ich sogar mit meiner radeon 9600 Pro mit 40 FPS


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Januar 2009)

Also meine XFX 8800 GTS Alpha Dog wird im Moment mit 830/1950/1125 Mhz Befeuert und stellt alle Spiele flüssig dar. Das reicht mir auch erstmal hin. 3Dmark 06 hab ich 13000 Pkt und da kann man nicht meckern würd ich mal sagen


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2009)

[X] Palit 4870 1 GB - leise - schnell - günstig - perfekt

(im Idle mit 100MHz/250MHz GPU/Mem auf nem 22" -> 38°, 29% Lüfterdrehzahl)


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (28. Januar 2009)

2X 8800 gtx im sli, eine von zotac eine von xfx


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2009)

derBasti schrieb:


> 2X 8800 gtx im sli, eine von zotac eine von xfx



Grüße ans E-Werk


----------



## ted88 (28. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> x1900XT is auch schon relativ schnell,ich kann mit einer x1250 IGp immerhin noch mit bis zu 10 FPS bei Crysis in middle zocken,bei low wird das auch nicht wesentlich mehr,aber da die x1900XT dann doch um einiges schneller ist halte ich es schon für denkbar das man damit Crysis auf high ohne AA mit 20 FPS zocken kann
> 
> Das mit der 6600 GT halte ich aber wirklich für unrealistisch,niedrig ist schon möglich,aber höher wirds eng,mit meiner 6200,die zwar deutlich langsamer als eine 6600 GT ist konnte ich nicht einmal Battlefield 2 auf niedrigsten settings zocken,das kann ich sogar mit meiner radeon 9600 Pro mit 40 FPS



Wenigstens einer der einem glaubt und nicht gleich runtermacht nur weil man keine "High End" Graka hat, manchmal denke ich echt das manche keinen richtigen Bezug mehr zu ältere Technik haben und meinen nach 1/2 Jahr wäre alles alt 

Hier habe ich auch noch 2 Bildchen damit jeder sieht das ich es auf high zocken kann (gut Physik ist mittel, aber das is ja schon fast wieder was anderes)

abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload

Wer jetzt noch glaubt das die betagte X1900XT Far Cry 2 und Crysis nicht auf high packt, den kann man nicht helfen.....
Selbst ein Kumpel zockt es mit ner HD 2400 ansehnlich, seine settings sind nicht die besten, aber besser als Far Cry 1 sieht es allemale aus.

Wer es dennoch nicht lassen kann, noch einmal das Sys runterzumachen, dem sage ich nur 

Euer ted88

EDIT: Huch? das mit den Bilder ging anscheinend etwas schief.
Hmm gerade gemerkt das anscheinend Bilder im Quickpoll nicht zugelassen sind, bitte um Verzeihung


----------



## non_believer (28. Januar 2009)

[x]GTX260 und als Physx ne 8800GTS(320)(G80). Bin erst durch den Artikel in der PCGH drauf gestoßen und ganz zufrieden damit. Ob die 8800 im neuen Rechner das weiter machen darf weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2009)

ted88 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt noch glaubt das die betagte X1900XT Far Cry 2 und Crysis nicht auf high packt, den kann man nicht helfen.....



Aber "packen" ist hier wohl auch nicht ganz der richtige Ausdruck - du stehst still, es gibt keine Schusswechsel, kein Feuer etc. und trotzdem "nur" 28fps

Ich denke mal, dass du in heiklen Gefechten ohne weiteres unter die 25 fps fällst und es deine Grafikkarte nicht mehr "packt" - das Spiel also nicht mehr "rund" läuft und das ist sicherlich der Punkt, den "Widder0815" anspricht - wenn auch in keiner schönen Art und Weise...


----------



## widder0815 (28. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> x1900XT is auch schon relativ schnell,ich kann mit einer x1250 IGp immerhin noch mit bis zu 10 FPS bei Crysis in middle zocken,bei low wird das auch nicht wesentlich mehr,aber da die x1900XT dann doch um einiges schneller ist halte ich es schon für denkbar das man damit Crysis auf high ohne AA mit 20 FPS zocken kann
> 
> Das mit der 6600 GT halte ich aber wirklich für unrealistisch,niedrig ist schon möglich,aber höher wirds eng,mit meiner 6200,die zwar deutlich langsamer als eine 6600 GT ist konnte ich nicht einmal Battlefield 2 auf niedrigsten settings zocken,das kann ich sogar mit meiner radeon 9600 Pro mit 40 FPS


naja ich habe mal ein paar alte Pc-Games-Hardware Blätter durchstöbert, und da war ne x1900pro die mit nen um weiten besseren CPU ,bei Crysis und unreal3(unreal3 ist sehr CPU lastig)im durchschnitt (ohne aa und so in 1280-1024) auf 37 fps kam .Also mit 1680-1050,und nur grafik Crysis bleiben da wirklich nur um die 20 fps und genau das ist eine schnellere diashow ,das ist doch nicht spielbar was passiert denn wenn`s mal richtig zur sache geht(5-10 fps?) dann kann man in zeitlupe seine gegner anwesieren(ich meine koreaner und aliens sind ja nicht hässlich)und noch länger die explosionen bestaunen als die anderen Pc user und nehmt das nicht sooo hart ( ich find`s gut wenn mann zu seinem system steht) ich habe auch nicht gerade den hammer pc


----------



## widder0815 (28. Januar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> [x]GTX260 und als Physx ne 8800GTS(320)(G80). Bin erst durch den Artikel in der PCGH drauf gestoßen und ganz zufrieden damit. Ob die 8800 im neuen Rechner das weiter machen darf weiß ich aber noch nicht.


in welcher ausgabe war das drinn ? braucht mann dafür`n sli board?(bestimmt)


----------



## mrwichtel (28. Januar 2009)

[x] hd4780 512, seit release im sommer.

@diskussion über mir, habe crysis damlas auch mit ner 7600gt + x² 4200 @4600+ durchgedaddelt auf niedrig bis mittel ging das auf 1152x864 sehr gut. Auf meinem neuen 22" konnte ich es aber nicht in der nativen auflösung zocken. Klar die 1900 is nochmal ne ecke fixer aber ich glaube kaum das es wirklich für crysys mit 30+ fps reicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Januar 2009)

@Widder Ausgabe 07/2008
Mit einem E 6850
Allerdings erreichte die Karte 77 FPS,is dann doch nen kleiner Unterschied,außerdem war die Auflösung 1650x1050
Ich kontte es mit meiner 8600 GTS auch mit 22 FPS auf middle zocken,deswegen halte ich es durchaus für realistisch es mit ~20 FPS+ zu zocken


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> [x]GTX260 und als Physx ne 8800GTS(320)(G80). Bin erst durch den Artikel in der PCGH drauf gestoßen und ganz zufrieden damit. Ob die 8800 im neuen Rechner das weiter machen darf weiß ich aber noch nicht.



Halte persönlich nicht viel von dieser Lösung  - gerade da ne 2te Karte immer mehr Strom zieht bzw. mehr Abwärme produziert und letztenendes der Nutzen nicht wirklich gegeben ist.


----------



## spw (29. Januar 2009)

HIS HD4830 IceQ4 crossfire von 575 auf stabile 700 mhz beide karten(730 für 3dmark geht auch).
LEISE,KÜHL und manchmal schneller als ne gtx280(zumindest bei meiner auflösung von 1280*1024-und ja xfire bringt auch in dieser auflösung was)

habe die beiden 4830 für insgesamt 5 HD3870 turbo(2 gekauft,immer wieder umgetauscht) als garantietausch bekommen....5 !!! OC turbo hd3870 von his und keine lief ohne abstürze,musste den dreck runtertakten mittels bios flash,half dann auch nix gegen ....aber his war letztendlich sehr kulant,hat mir 2 super karten geschickt,kann man nix gegen sagen.

über 21000 3dmark 06 score is net übel für 200 euro,wenn man beide jetzt kauft


----------



## widder0815 (29. Januar 2009)

mrwichtel schrieb:


> [x] hd4780 512, seit release im sommer.
> 
> @diskussion über mir, habe crysis damlas auch mit ner 7600gt + x² 4200 @4600+ durchgedaddelt auf niedrig bis mittel ging das auf 1152x864 sehr gut. Auf meinem neuen 22" konnte ich es aber nicht in der nativen auflösung zocken. Klar die 1900 is nochmal ne ecke fixer aber ich glaube kaum das es wirklich für crysys mit 30+ fps reicht.


sorry bin verutscht das zitat ist für ATi fan22 gedacht  Hä?  Ich habe hir die Pc-Games-Hardware 05/2008 vor mir liegen , und im einkaufsführer bei der Rubrik Grafikkarten ,ist sogar eine (ich muss mich verbessern) x1950pro aufgelistet die glaube ich ein wenig besser ist als die 1900xt und die bringt 37,9 fps in1280-1050(durchschnitt Crysis Unreal3 mit nur Crysis wärs noch weniger) und in 1680-1050 wäre es ("nur" auf high ) trotzdem unter 30 fps ,und wenn es richtig zur sache geht dann naja ist`s nicht mehr spielbar.Aber egal ,ich lasse mir mein crysis vom kumpel morgen zurück geben und werd es mit meinem system , nach der arbeit auf high ohne AA testen, und das ergebnis auf die 1900xt runter relativieren . Und wenn das ergebnis ok ist, entschuldiege ich mich bei ted88.


----------



## ted88 (29. Januar 2009)

@widder0815
Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, also ne X1900XT ist schon ne Ecke schneller als ne X1950 Pro. 

Grafikkarten-Rangliste Leistungbersicht aktueller und lterer Desktop Grafikchips von 3DChip

Mag schon sein das keine 30+ Bilder pro Sek erreicht werden, was ich ja auch nie behauptet habe,  aber für mich persönlich finde ich es mit den obigen settings spielbar (jeder empfindet anders), selbst bei Feuer und Explosionen ist es "noch" spielbar, jedenfalls bisher, bin bei FC2 noch net allzu weit, hab grad wenig Zeit und solange habe ich das Spiel auch noch nicht.
Aber Crysis läuft definitiv gut, mit Ausnahme der dämliche Bosskampf der wahrscheinlich fast jedes System an seine Grenzen bringt.

Und ja, "packen" war wohl doch das falsche Wort.....

Übrigens widder0815, hier gibts nix zu entschuldigen, schon längst vergeben und vergessen. Deine Erfahrungen sowie andere Meinungen dazu können gern per PM getauscht werden, ich glaube ich habe diesen Poll schon zu sehr mit der durch mich ausgelösten Diskussion gestraft.

Gruß
Euer ted88


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2009)

ted88 schrieb:


> Und ja, "packen" war wohl doch das falsche Wort.....



 anscheinend - immerhin: Diskussion beendet


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Januar 2009)

jep,dann hab ich auch einen fehler gemacht,die werte galten nur für UT3 ,aber is jtz ja auch egal


----------



## der_flamur (29. Januar 2009)

Ah ich hab was vergessen, ich hab 3 9800GTs drin (also Triple-SLI)


----------



## mittereggeremmerich (29. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze momentan zwei 8800 gt sli und eine 8600 gt als Physikberechnung


----------



## mittereggeremmerich (29. Januar 2009)

mein System

Intel Core 2 6750
Festplatte 1*160 Gb
               1*360 Gb
               1*500 Gb
Gehäuse   Coolmaster 1000
Laufwerk   Asus DVD RW Brenner
Speicher   4 GB
Betriebsystem  Win xp
Graphikkarte 2*800 gt + 8600 gt als physikberechnung
Monitor acer 22 Zoll
Tastatur      logitech g15


----------



## roadgecko (29. Januar 2009)

nVidia GTX260


----------



## Razo.0r (29. Januar 2009)

9800 gtx ftw


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Januar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ah ich hab was vergessen, ich hab 3 9800GTs drin (also Triple-SLI)



rentiert sich das überhaupt bei aktuellen Spielen wenn man mal Anschaffungskosten und Stromverbrauch dagegen setzt?
ich tendiere ja immer noch zu leistungsfähigeren Single-GPU-Lösungen...


----------



## BullZeye (30. Januar 2009)

[x] Sapphire HD4870 im Crossfire Modus

Bin MEHR als zufrieden, ca. 18000 Punkte im 3D Mark,die Zukunft der Games kann kommen 
Wer detailliertere Informationen haben will, einfach auf Sig gucken oder gleich bei meinen sysprofile vorbeischauen ^^


----------



## eumel775 (30. Januar 2009)

[x] Gainward GTX260 Ltd. Ed. (216 Shader/65nm)

Bin mit der Karte vollends zufrieden, vor allem hat mich überrascht, dass sie so leise ist. 
Als ich den Rechner das erste mal mit ihr startete, dachte ich sie ist defekt, weil es keinen laut-hörbaren Lüfterton gab, aber als ich sah das der Lüfter sich doch drehte war ich überglücklich^^


----------



## Roman (31. Januar 2009)

Meine 3870 feiert bald ihren 1. Geburtstag und ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf ihren Nachfolger, die 5870


----------



## Sirwhitecrow (31. Januar 2009)

seit gestern eine 295 gtx, dazu musste ich heute noch ein neues Netzteil holen, den Crysis wollte nur 20 sek laufen, dann war der Saft weg.

Jetzt läufts toll. Versuche nun meine 8800gt 1Gig als Physikkarte zu verwenden. Muss mich dazu aber noch ein bißchen einlesen, wie das so werkelt.

Glg SWC


----------



## marcusK (31. Januar 2009)

die 9800 GX2 ist ja leider nicht dabei. sry wenn ich was an den augen habe  trotzdem werde ich meine noch eine ganze weile nutzen.


----------



## Minimal is my music (1. Februar 2009)

S3 Trio32/64  (2 MB) bald gtx 260 denk ich mal


----------



## Balder (1. Februar 2009)

6800 gt


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

[x] HD2900XT
->ich liebe diese Grafikkarte, die RWE übrigens auch.
[x] 9800GTX+


----------



## UnnerveD (2. Februar 2009)

liebäugel mit GTX 285... da weniger Stromverbrauch... ma schaun


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Februar 2009)

[X] Colorful 9800GT 512MB ... sehr schöne kühllösung (luftkühlung / werksseitig) verbaut (load:51°C)


----------



## muscel_maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich habe eine ATI-4870/1024MB bin recht zufrieden aber sie lässt sich absulut nicht übertackten, schon bei einem MHZ mehr bekomme ich grafikfehler...lol ! ist eine club3D mit Referenzkühler wahrscheinlich ein schlechtes model?weer kann mir helfen? meine mail- maikmausbaer@web.de

THX 

Mein System

*Gigabyte P45-DS3
Intel Core2Duo Q9450@3,2GHZ
Prozikühler Shythe Kama Angle
4GB OCZ 1066 MHZ DDR3 Speicher
ATI 4870/1024MB 
SamsungF1Point 1TB
Termaltake Sporano DX + 3x Skythe Slipstream 800upm*


----------



## UnnerveD (3. Februar 2009)

muscel_maik schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine ATI-4870/1024MB bin recht zufrieden aber sie lässt sich absulut nicht übertackten, schon bei einem MHZ mehr bekomme ich grafikfehler...lol ! ist eine club3D mit Referenzkühler wahrscheinlich ein schlechtes model?weer kann mir helfen? meine mail- maikmausbaer@web.de



hm - eigentlich kenn ich die Grafikkarte nur in Verbindung mit Zerothermkühlung, welche gute Kühlleistungen aufweist.
Was ich hingegen nicht weiß: Besitzt die Karte über den DVI Ausgängen noch so eine Art "Turbo Schalter"? (Meine Karte besitzt selbigen Schalter, startet dann mit 2tem GrafikBios und lässt sich besser übertakten)

Desweiteren muss man aber auch bedenken, dass die 1GB Varianten sich weniger gut übertakten lassen als ihre 512MB-Pendants und da deine GPU schon mit 800Mhz rennt (wenn es das Modell ist, das ich kenne), bleibt da nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben.

Angesichts des Leistungspotenzials mit 800Mhz Takt und in Verbindung mit deinem Q9450 lässt sich das leicht verschmerzen, da bei dem System übertakten eh nicht zwingend notwendig ist


----------



## Heady978 (3. Februar 2009)

[x]8800GTS512 G92 mit 790/1975/1050MHz, einem Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 und 2 Skythe S-Flex 1200 zur Belüftung drauf

Da nun soviel Liebe und Arbeit in der Karte steckt und die Leistung auch recht ansehnlich ist, mag ich mich im Moment noch nicht wirklich von der 8800er trennen. 



muscel_maik schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine ATI-4870/1024MB bin recht zufrieden aber sie lässt sich absulut nicht übertackten, schon bei einem MHZ mehr bekomme ich grafikfehler...lol ! ist eine club3D mit Referenzkühler wahrscheinlich ein schlechtes model?weer kann mir helfen?...



Hmm ich hatte leihweise eine Powercolor 4870 1G zum testen und hab eigentlich fast die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie lief zwar schneller als meine GTS aber nicht wirklich viel. Mit dem Takt konnte man ein wenig was bewegen, aber es war im Prinzip absehbar, dass viel mehr als 800 MHz nicht geht und mit den 800MHz war sie zwar ein bisschen schneller als mit den 750, aber eben nur ein bisschen. Während man bei der GTS bei den ersten 100MHz mehr das Gefühl hatte die FPS explodieren regelrecht, kam bei der 4870 recht wenig dabei rum. Das war etwa so, als würde man auf einer leeren CapriSonne rumdrücken... man drückt wie ein Wilder, und drückt und drück und bekommt letztendlich noch 3 Tropfen raus ... irgendwie isses den ganzen Aufwand nicht wert.
... und so war mir die 4870 auch keine 214 Eurotaler wert.


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Februar 2009)

Ich selbst hab eine Palit 4870 1GB - Änderungen am Speichertakt führen ohne Turbomodus bei 2000MHz zu Bildfehlern. Mit Turbomodus läuft die Karte ohne Bildfehler bei 2000MHz - was den GPUTakt angeht; den konnte ich noch nicht wieder testen, hatte den aber schon auf 810Mhz und einem fehlerlosen 3D Mark Durchlauf.

Mir fällt ein - mit dem ATT kann man die Spannung in 4 Stufen regeln (zumindest bei mir) - versuch einfach nochmal mit erhöhten Voltsettings die Karte zu übertakten.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hab eine 9500GS, die schon bei Crysis niedrigste Einstellungen abschmiert und total überhitzt....
Das ist nur bei der Demo


----------



## Predator007 (5. Februar 2009)

Gtx 285


----------



## fragapple (5. Februar 2009)

9600 GT  Bin damit noch sehr zufrieden!

Nur ist die 9600 GT schon ein Stückchen besser als die 9600 GSO, warum also zusammengefasst?


----------



## warlordi777 (5. Februar 2009)

8800gt damals wie heute für mich die geilste Karte XD


----------



## Naennon (8. Februar 2009)

Gtx 280


----------



## Homoioteleuton (8. Februar 2009)

8600 GTS
gehen alle guten spiele auf niedrig bis mittel

bald kommmt nen Phenom II und ne 4850 doer 4870


----------



## RainOfChaos (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche GPU befindet sich auf deiner aktuellen Grafikkarte? (Januar 2009)*



I am an O.C. Profi schrieb:


> [x] 4850
> Der absolute Preis/Leistung König!!


 
ist ja wohl immer noch die 9800 GT / 8800 GT 
also von daher
9800GT/8800gt [X]
(sry wenn du nur von ati meintest ^^)


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Februar 2009)

Nöö,die ATI HD 4830
2. die 9800GT
3.Hd 4850
4.9600 GT
5 ATI HD 4670


----------



## Mystical (9. Februar 2009)

Es macht einen schon traurig, wenn die eigene Grafikkarte nicht mehr in der Liste auftaucht zumindest nicht als eigener Name

Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS mit unglaublichen 256MB GDDR3.


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Februar 2009)

Nutze immer noch die gute alte 8800 GT. Finde, dass sie im Moment noch genug Leistung liefert.


----------



## MUSHKIN-USER (10. Februar 2009)

Tja ich bin einer der bis jetzt am meisten vertretenden 8800GT User


----------



## dorow (12. Februar 2009)

[x] GeForce 8800 Ultra

[x] GeForce GTX 285


----------



## SaxonyHK (13. Februar 2009)

*CPU*.............Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
*Lüfter*..........Zerotherm BTF80
*GPU*.............MSI GTX285 OC
*PhysX*..........AGEIA PhysX 100 Series
*RAM*.............4 Gb DDR2-1066 Fatal1ty Gaming Gear
*Netzteil*........Amazon Super Flower 650W
*Sound*..........7.1 Realtek o.B.
*Mainboard:*...Asus P5KPL


----------



## Rezam (15. Februar 2009)

CPU: Intel E 6300 1,86 / 2,66 GHz
Lüfter: Thermaltake Ruby Orb
GPU: ATI HD 3870  512 MB (reicht bei meinem 23" noch aus 2048x1152)
RAM: 2 x 2 GB Kingston 800 MHz und 2 x 512 MB Kingston
Board: Asus PQ5
Sound: Xi-Fi Titanium PCI-E 1x

Reicht alles für          8339 3D Mark 06 Punkte
Ohne CPU übertakten 7634 Punkte
CPU Core-Temp bei Luftkühlung und Vollast 55°C - Idle 43°C


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2009)

_Geforce 9800 GTX/GTX+ schöne GPU 
_


----------

